# My turtle ate a rock



## Alpha1194 (4 mo ago)

My turtle ate a rock she pooped it out but still she's not eating food it's been 2 days since she pooped out the rock


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We need more information. A rock here in the UK would be massive presumably you mean a piece of gravel or a small stone?


----------



## Alpha1194 (4 mo ago)

Yes it was a very small piece


----------

